# Магазин аккордеонов в Европе



## alexacco (24 Мар 2014)

Кто нибудь может посоветовать магазин в Европе с большим выбором аккордеонов разных брэндов и моделей?

Кроме Кастельфидардо :nea:


----------



## pokrovlad (25 Мар 2014)

Подскажите пожалуйста кто-нибудь,можно ли самому улучшить компрессию в кнопочном акк-не "Вельтмайстер" (долгое время лежал не востребованным) Спасибо.


----------



## MAN (25 Мар 2014)

pokrovlad писал:


> Подскажите пожалуйста кто-нибудь,можно ли самому улучшить компрессию в кнопочном акк-не "Вельтмайстер"


Конечно можно! И не только в аккордеоне Weltmeister, а и в любом другом долго хранившемся без дела инструменте. Сделать это очень просто: достаточно выявить детали, которые изменив от времени своё состояние вызвали ухудшение компрессии и заменить их новыми. 
Непонятно только какое это имеет отношение к вопросу, заданному автором темы. Ну да ладно.


----------



## 1alex123 (25 Мар 2014)

Akkordeon Centrum Brusch

http://www.akkordeoncentrum.de/


----------



## akkordeonist (25 Мар 2014)

www.musik-pietsch.de


----------

